
Microsoft has published its own distribution of FreeBSD 10.3 - bootload
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/09/microsoft_freebsd/
======
rbanffy
Finally! A good, solid, professional operating system from Microsoft. It's the
first time since Xenix they have such a product...

;-)

------
jungletek
Is this 'E' number one or two in MS's 3E strategy?

